# How many calories do you need?



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

I got this from my weight loss site. You put in your height, weight, age and gender. It will tell how many calories you need to gain, maintain or lose weight. It will be hard for me to eat as many calories as it says for me, but, I'm determined to do it and eat the RIGHT foods so that I'm not starving myself because I ate the wrong thing and it be half my calories in one sitting so that I'm starving the rest of the day.

http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/calneed


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2006)

texas, i am so thin & i promise it's easy. i have a meal when i'm hungry, & regardless of calories, i have what i'm hungry for, then when i'm full, i empty my plate. keep an eye on when your stomach says 'i'm full'.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 23, 2006)

> I got this from my weight loss site. You put in your height, weight, age and gender. It will tell how many calories you need to gain, maintain or lose weight. It will be hard for me to eat as many calories as it says for me, but, I'm determined to do it and eat the RIGHT foods so that I'm not starving myself because I ate the wrong thing and it be half my calories in one sitting so that I'm starving the rest of the day.
> 
> http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/calneed



Just remember that everyone is different and that the value that the calculator produces may not be applicable to you. After all it does not take into account (and it can't) the amount of muscle mass in your body and differences in metabolism.
http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/calneed


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Just remember that everyone is different and that the value that the calculator produces may not be applicable to you. After all it does not take into account (and it can't) the amount of muscle mass in your body and differences in metabolism.


 

I have more fat mass than muscle!  My BMI is 29.9. Really bad!!
but, I know what your saying. I'm going to watch what happens this week and then alter as I need to.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 23, 2006)

tg. that was a great gift to give to all of us Woman. I spent hours checking this site out. It has every test we need without paying a trainer an arm and an leg.  Again thanks T.G.


----------



## licia (Apr 24, 2006)

TG,thanks for posting that site.  It has so much good information.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 24, 2006)

Quizzie said:
			
		

> tg. that was a great gift to give to all of us Woman. I spent hours checking this site out. It has every test we need without paying a trainer an arm and an leg. Again thanks T.G.


 
Women arent the only ones who should keep an eye on their intake! Men need to maintain good health/body weight too! 

Anyway, thanks for the link. I think Haggis makes a valid point though about that calculator just being a guide. He is right in that it doesnt take into consideration muscle vs. fat mass, etc. It is good to get a general idea though on caloric requirements.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Your all welcome. I know that it can't tell each person exactly what is needed without it coming from a real physical, but, it gives us a starting point.


----------



## licia (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think any of us think a site will take the place of a doctor or a trainer, but like was said before, it has a lot of information we don't have to pay for, so we can see what pertains to us and make use of it. Much of what is available there we wouldn't be asking a doctor about anyway, even in a long session, which isn't apt to happen.


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 29, 2006)

I only need 1,810 a day to maintain (I put "light" activity because I never exersize). Hmm.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I got this from my weight loss site. You put in your height, weight, age and gender. It will tell how many calories you need to gain, maintain or lose weight. It will be hard for me to eat as many calories as it says for me, but, I'm determined to do it and eat the RIGHT foods so that I'm not starving myself because I ate the wrong thing and it be half my calories in one sitting so that I'm starving the rest of the day.
> 
> http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/calneed


 
That is awesome, will be playing with this one for awhile...


----------



## vyapti (May 10, 2006)

To maintain my weight, I get 2900 calories.  And I'm only 4 inches under tall.


----------



## Zameera (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanx for the link!!!!!


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I have more fat mass than muscle! My BMI is 29.9. Really bad!!
> but, I know what your saying. I'm going to watch what happens this week and then alter as I need to.


my BMI is like 16 or 18, tex, when you're hungry your stomach will guide you! i'll show you weight loss in minutes!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the one on the mayoclinic is much better firstly!

Secondly you shouldnt be hungry if you spend your calories properly using them to eat a brick of cheese or to eat chocolate is wasting them... if you have lets say 1900 calories you can eat salads a bit of pasta rice(brown) egg white omlette fruit etc.. so try looking for alternative low cal meals


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the calorie counter!
But I believe that as long as you eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full, and maintain a relatively healthy diet, you won't have to count calories.
If you start, then you'll become over-obsessive (at least that's what my aunt did) and won't be able to enjoy the things you're eating becuase you'll be so worried about gaining weight.


----------



## Tartine (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I need 2000 cals to maintain with a light exercise level... i wonder what they consider light!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 18, 2006)

My doctor told me that I should eat at least 1500 calories a day according to my height.

She said that all the back trouble I was having was due to my overweight.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

How many calories do I need? 

Apparently a whole lot less than I consume!


----------



## bullseye (Sep 18, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I got this from my weight loss site. You put in your height, weight, age and gender. It will tell how many calories you need to gain, maintain or lose weight. It will be hard for me to eat as many calories as it says for me, but, I'm determined to do it and eat the RIGHT foods so that I'm not starving myself because I ate the wrong thing and it be half my calories in one sitting so that I'm starving the rest of the day.
> 
> http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/calneed



Woohoo!  I can eat almost 3000 calories a day!


----------

